# gravely ZT 2048 - trans-axles



## racecar8833 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am having problems with the trans-axles. The mower was running fine on flat ground but stopped pulling on a pretty steep hill. We changed the fluid and still have the same problem.

One of the wheels seems to shudder when I push the lever forward to make the mower go.

Any suggestions?

I appreciate all help i can get.


----------

